# Polaris Ranger Tires & Rims



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a brand new set of factory tires & rims (26X9 F - 26X11 R) off of a 2013 Polaris Ranger 800 Crew. These tires literally rolled of the trailer into the shop and were taken off.

$600.00

Also have a brand new set of Essex Kevlar tires on aluminum 12" HD rims (27X9 F - 27X11 R) for a Polaris Ranger 800 if you're looking to upgrade.

$1,000.00

Bring your buggy and I'll install them for the above prices.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected] 
Attached Images


----------

